# is this one show worthy?



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

hi i have been keeping bettas for a while just to let you know, just joined the website :lol: but i was wondering if i should get this boy?http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=466673&stc=1&d=1417837858


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

His anal fin is a little long and the tail is a smidge round, but everything else is great. Just remember you can't show a fish you didn't breed


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

yea i dont think ill be showing him but maybe ill be breeding him. I just want one really nice looking fish


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can, actually. There is a purchased fish category. This may vary by area - this information is for Area 1.

Group C: Purchased Fish Classes
P-1 Longfin HM Male
P-2 Doubletail and Crowntail Male
P-3 Shortfin Male
P-4 Female (all types)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I did not know that but that is cool


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually for his anal fin since he is a PK, it needs to be longer to match his ventral's. The standards are different for HMs and PKs. It should be evenly slanted though with a nice point at the end, the pointed end and ventrals should match up evenly. For a Traditional PK his tail should be rounded so that looks good to me, dorsal could use some work; it shouldn't have those stubby rays sticking out in the front and should fully cross over the caudal, his doesn't quite make it but it's very close.

If you go for breeding him, definitely find a female who has the best dorsal that you can find; it's one of the hardest things to keep nice nice on these fish.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok thanks im just looking for a nice kio packat to maybe breed  so he is a pretty good fish then?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, he's okay if you can find a good female to go with him.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

First thing any judge will look for in a pk is points. The ventrals are nice and long and slender.. not multiple points. Good, but the anal lacks slope and a real point. With the rounded tail and less branching he is traditional in type and you need an extreme slope and anal point to even think of being competitive. 

See the ideal illustrated ...


and see it in actual fish. This fish is what I am breeding towards in my fish and the image I hold in my head when evaluating my juvies. You should easily see where your anal needs work. Dorsal is ok but breed out those shorter spiky first rays.




That said... he would be useful for breeding. You want to get the branching consistent and no more than 4 in that tail. Some are branched to 2.. others to 3. Look for branching consistency in the generations and select for that. the spread should come from webbing and not branching and they still have to hit 180. Your male is a tad short of that as presented. You get branching more than 4 and that goes more to show type and the rounded edges will be a serious fault.

If you breed him find a good female with a real slant and point. You want to improve where the male is weak. But you don't want to lose ground on what is good so make sure she also has no more than 2 ray branching. With the coloring you can add any color female and probably ok. Don't pursue the Koi type coloring at expense of form if competition is end goal. Too many really good pk's out there right now.

Good luck..


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

thanx


----------

